# Two Voodoo Lab PP2's under a Pedaltrain Pro ?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Was wondering if it's possible to install two PP2's under a PT Pro? You can fit a whole bunch of pedals on there but one power supply doesn't seem enough, has anyone done it?

Thanks.

P.S: if you have pics that would be nice


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

zurn said:


> Was wondering if it's possible to install two PP2's under a PT Pro? You can fit a whole bunch of pedals on there but one power supply doesn't seem enough, has anyone done it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S: if you have pics that would be nice


I don't see why not...you just need two sets of mounting brackets. You make the holes with a drill so you can just set one PP to each side.

I ordered my PP a couple weeks ago for my pedaltrain 2, can't wait to receive it!


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

You might also wanna look into the Voodoo Lab Pedal Power Versa...there's only been rumors about it so far, nothing released, but it looks like it could have a ton more outputs.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Its a problem, but you can make it work.

You need 2 sets of brackets PLUS you need to drill/punch 2 large holes in the front of the PT to stick the power cord thru. It mounts with the power cord IEC /external plugs against the frame you need holes in the PT frame to get at them. You have two, but you will need 2 more.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

zdogma said:


> Its a problem, but you can make it work.
> 
> You need 2 sets of brackets PLUS you need to drill/punch 2 large holes in the front of the PT to stick the power cord thru. It mounts with the power cord IEC /external plugs against the frame you need holes in the PT frame to get at them. You have two, but you will need 2 more.


Actually, the PT Pro doesn't have two holes in the front panel like the PT Jr, 1, &2 but a long open space. You won't need to punch holes for the power chords, but you will have to order a second set of brackets.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I ordered two Pedaltrain 2's instead, I'll just use one for the tuner-volume-wah-dist-overdrive-fuzz and the other for chorus/flang/phase/delay/looper, will be more convenient since the 2nd will go through the effects loop. I wont have to squeez anything in with stuff facing sideways, everything will breath 


Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Just by curiosity, how many pedals do you use on your pedalboard? Are you a shoegazzer???
I wanna see a pic, please!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I have major pedal GAS  Here's an old pic, but I have since then added an EHX DMM, OCD v2, Way Huge Swollen Pickle and an Analogman Sunface 
I have removed the Memory boy, big muff and octave multiplexer...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?152-Let-s-see-your-Pedal-Boards&p=249309#post249309


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow! Quite big! I hope you don't have big feet!


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

Where is possible to get another bracket set for two PP2?


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

I have never seen them for sale separately. Your Pedaltrain dealer may be able to bring them in for you.


----------

